# Handfeeding chart?



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

I know there are quite a few experienced breeders here, so I kindly ask you to confirm if this chart is accurate. I got it from http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html

Temp. 104~106 F
I'm using Roudybush handfeeding formula

Age of Chick Feeding Times Feeding
Amounts
1-4 days Every two hours 1 - 2 cc's
5-7 days Every three hours 2 - 3 cc's
8-14 days 7:00 AM, 11:00 AM, 3:00 PM, 7:00 PM, 11:00 PM 4 - 6 cc's
15-24 days 7:00 AM, 12:00 PM (Noon), 5:00 PM, 11:00 PM 7 - 10 cc's
25-34 days 7:00 AM, 5:00 PM, 11:00 PM 11 - 15 cc's
35-44 days (fledging) 7:00 AM, 7:00 PM 11 - 15 cc's 
45 days to weaning 7:00 PM 11 - 15 cc's


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The times are OK, personally, by the time the baby is 2 weeks old, they can go 12hrs through the night without being fed, so the 11pm feed could actually be at 7pm (you'd have to push back the hours according, srtiels recommended every 6hrs at that age). Also, the amount should be 10% of the body (even at 1 day old) so those numbers are going to be a little different then what's there and vary from chick to chick.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's generally a good guideline. Other guidelines are available too. Expert breeder srtiels has her own method, which you can read about at http://www.justcockatiels.net/hand-feeding-and-weaning.html It's aimed primarily at older babies.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sendo said:


> I know there are quite a few experienced breeders here, so I kindly ask you to confirm if this chart is accurate. I got it from http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html
> 
> Temp. 104~106 F
> I'm using Roudybush handfeeding formula
> ...


I use this as a basis for my schedule. I do no more than 10% of body weight and never any more than 10ml a feeding. I also tend to do an extra feeding and have them be a bit smaller until they refuse. For example my birds today are according to this chart on 2 feeds a day at 11-15 cc's but in reality mine are feed 3 times a day and at this age some feeds they refuse....some they may eat 5 ml's and some times they will eat the full 10 I allow. Now mine refuse to eat in the morning so right now they are eating at 11-6 and 11. Give or take. You'll learn to go with what works for your clutch as you get more experience and feel more comfortable I got my schedule from a 30 yr champion show bird breeder. She found over the years that those tweeks cut down on crop problems and help the birds self wean as they start refusing feeds. So far my clutches are totally weaned by 8 weeks...


----------

